#ubuntu-cloud 2010-08-19
<patrickw> Hi, I have a question about hostnames for nodes in 10.04.  My nodes are getting hostnames like "ip-172-19-1-2" but /etc/hosts doesn't list this name.  Do I need to enable (or rather, NOT disable) the cloud dns to work around this?
<smoser> patrickw, you're seeing bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus/+bug/475354
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 475354 in eucalyptus "Hostname not set correctly on UEC cloud due to IP address in local-hostname manifest data (DNS)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<_mup_> Bug #475354: Hostname not set correctly on UEC cloud due to IP address in local-hostname manifest data (DNS) <amd64> <apport-bug> <verification-done> <Eucalyptus:Fix Committed by chris-grze> <cloud-init (Ubuntu):Fix Released by smoser> <ec2-init (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <eucalyptus (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Lucid):Fix Released by smoser> <ec2-init (Ubuntu Lucid):Fix Released> <eucalyptus (Ubuntu Lucid):Fix Released> <cloud-init (
<_mup_> Bug #475354: Hostname not set correctly on UEC cloud due to IP address in local-hostname manifest data (DNS) <amd64> <apport-bug> <verification-done> <Eucalyptus:Fix Committed by chris-grze> <cloud-init (Ubuntu):Fix Released by smoser> <ec2-init (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <eucalyptus (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Lucid):Fix Released by smoser> <ec2-init (Ubuntu Lucid):Fix Released> <eucalyptus (Ubuntu Lucid):Fix Released> <cloud-init (
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 475354 in eucalyptus "Hostname not set correctly on UEC cloud due to IP address in local-hostname manifest data (DNS)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/475354
<_mup_> Bug #475354: Hostname not set correctly on UEC cloud due to IP address in local-hostname manifest data (DNS) <amd64> <apport-bug> <verification-done> <Eucalyptus:Fix Committed by chris-grze> <cloud-init (Ubuntu):Fix Released by smoser> <ec2-init (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <eucalyptus (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Lucid):Fix Released by smoser> <ec2-init (Ubuntu Lucid):Fix Released> <eucalyptus (Ubuntu Lucid):Fix Released> <cloud-init (
<_mup_> Bug #475354: Hostname not set correctly on UEC cloud due to IP address in local-hostname manifest data (DNS) <amd64> <apport-bug> <verification-done> <Eucalyptus:Fix Committed by chris-grze> <cloud-init (Ubuntu):Fix Released by smoser> <ec2-init (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <eucalyptus (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Lucid):Fix Released by smoser> <ec2-init (Ubuntu Lucid):Fix Released> <eucalyptus (Ubuntu Lucid):Fix Released> <cloud-init (
<smoser> wow, _mup_ that was a bit excessive, don't you think ?
<patrickw> I had researched that bug, but it seemed different, though related.  I'm not getting a hostname in the form of an dotted IP, but rather "ip-W-X-Y-Z", which was I guess the resolution of the bug.  But my machine doesn't resolve that name to an IP...  I guess I have to enable cloud DNS and reconfigure my CC to use it for dns?
<patrickw> Actually, I seem to be getting "euca-W-X-Y-Z" now that I enabled cloud DNS
<smoser> patrickw, and euca-W-X-Y-Z should be reverse resolvealbe, right ?
<MatthewM> I'm attempting to build a private cloud for testing. Haven't had success in starting virtual server instances yet.
<MatthewM> Should eucalyptus-nc-publication be installed and running on the frontend controller? It is not currently.
<patrickw> smoser, W.X.Y.Z does not reverse resolve.  At any rate, I don't have control of our DNS servers and doing all this DNS stuff just so a machine knows it's own IP seems kind of nuts... shouldn't something just stick the name into /etc/hosts automatically?
<smoser> patrickw, there are reasons that we dont do that in the instance.
<smoser> i have to dig to come up with what that is, but it caused issues.
<patrickw> smoser, at any rate, I may be able to work around my problem by specifying "localhost" as the host name to my application.  I've been messing with the euca DNS but my instances don't get a domainname and I don't need to open any *more* cans of worms at this point.  :)
<smoser> yeah, dns is scary to poke at.
<smoser> patrickw, you can very easily modify /etc/hosts on your own in a user-data script or something
<patrickw> smoser, I was thinking about that, but avoiding scripting that up and just massaging the app I'm trying to run seems a simpler option for the short run
<patrickw> though I have been shaking the rust off of my bash skills while working on this project.  :)
<smoser> patrickw, well, it might look something like this:
<smoser> ip=$(wget -qO - "${md}/local-ipv4") ; hn=$(wget -qO - "${md}/local-hostname"); echo "ip=${ip} hn=${hn}"; echo "${ip} ${hn}" | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<smoser> you pass that into user-data with a header of '#!/bin/sh' and it will probably work (or be close to it, i didn't test)
<smoser> oops
<smoser> md=http://169.254.169.254/latest/meta-data
<smoser> forgot that part
<patrickw> smoser, damn, thanks, I'll save that for later...  I may add plain old $(hostname) to the final echo also, as what you did apparently is picking up "eucalyptus.internal" as the domain.
<smoser> fwiw, you can dump all metadata with this nice one-liner:
<smoser> python -c 'import boto.utils, pprint; pprint.pprint(boto.utils.get_instance_metadata())'
<MatthewM> I think my problem is that I don't have any storage volumes configured. I'll be following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/StorageController to see if I can get this working.
<patrickw> smoser, awesome, that will come in very handy.  I probably would have tried poking around in /proc or trying to hack the address out of ifconfig...  brand new to euca, that web interface will be useful
<patrickw> Matthew, you don't need to use a storage controller just to get VMs running
<MatthewM> patrickw: I wonder what I'm doing wrong, then. What log files would I look at to determine why VMs are terminating?
<patrickw> MatthewM: there is some info on this page http://open.eucalyptus.com/wiki/EucalyptusTroubleshooting_v1.6
<MatthewM> patrickw: thanks
<MatthewM> getting frustrated. I'm following the documentation to the letter, but instances still terminate. Got one to actually show "running" for about 20 seconds. I got excited, but then it termintated too.
<MatthewM> I'm not sure what to try next.
<MatthewM> Did anyone else have this problem when starting out?
<hazmat> MatthewM, i did
<hazmat> MatthewM, i did eventually solve, but i ended up tailing the log files on the compute node and cluster controller, some copious output results.. i think in one case i had a bad image, and in the other my networking wasn't correct
<MatthewM> hazmat: Thanks. I appreciate that.
<MatthewM> hazmat: Do you remember what the networking problem was? The installer should communicate and set up everything automatically, right?
<hazmat> MatthewM, i didn't have my networking setup properly, and then i tried to switch it from bridge to system, but i didn't realize the cluster controller was keeping cached state, so i needed to perform some command to clear out its instance state and reload them from its config files, this was about 9 months ago, i think the installer has gotten better.. but i haven't really done much with uec/euca since i got it setup to te
<hazmat> st out.
<hazmat> the log file output is a bit copious but it did have some pointers
<hazmat> but i had to tail from both the node controller and the cc to get an idea of the interaction
<hazmat> MatthewM, you might be able to use ec2-get-console-output to see things from the perspective of inside the instance, if it was successfully running
<MatthewM> hazmat: I only got it to be "running" for a few seconds. Thanks for your suggestions. I'll give it a try again soon.
<niemeyer> Hey cloudy people
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-08-20
<hazmat> hola niemeyer
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-15
<ubuntucloud702> how can i reinstall the image from the store
<ubuntucloud702> how can i reinstall the image from the store
<smoser> flaccid, awake?
<Dori922> im getting a "Read from Socket failed: Connection reset by peer // Connection closed by 172.19.1.x" when i try to SSH into my UEC node.. my router doesnt have a firewall though so i dont know whats wrong
<TeTeT> Dori922: did you open the port via euca-authorize?
<Dori922> yeah and my router doesnt even support firewalls which was odd :/ so im reinstalling the sustem..just to see if that fixes the problem
<Dori922> TeTeT: :P
<flaccid> smoser: am now
<smoser> you get what you needed ?
<flaccid> oh yes thanks, i was going to reply to your mail today :)
<flaccid> much appreciated. now its just about finding more time hehe
<smoser> the thig that is needed for debian i think largely are sysv init scripts
<flaccid> yeah and can do like Depends: sysvinit | upstart
<smoser> yeah.. one thing.. you should plan on using a snapshot i think for any development
<smoser> ie, start working towards 0.6.2
<flaccid> oh i've made the build so it pulls in the src with bzr
<flaccid> also wonder if you can browse the source in bzr lp on the web like you would on github or similar ?
<smoser> https://code.launchpad.net/~cloud-init-dev/cloud-init/trunk
<flaccid> ah i missed the browse the code link, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cloud-init-dev/cloud-init/trunk/files thanks!
<flaccid> trying to remember, did cloud-init do the generate new ssh host key? currently we only do this with the rightlink agent when it attaches to rs
<SpamapS> erichammond: hey, isn't traffic from a VPC -> nat instance -> real IP of ubuntu mirror going to incurr bandwidth charges? (re bug 824947)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 824947 in cloud-init "EC2 apt repository DNS resolution on VPC instances" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824947
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-16
<smoser> SpamapS, yes, it would.
<smoser> flaccid, cloud-init does generate new ssh host keys on first boot
<smoser> of an instance
<flaccid> sweet as thanks smoser
<flaccid> smoser: oh the only question i had remaining is if cloud-utils is really a dep and why?
<flaccid> (regarding cloud-init)
<smoser> flaccid, cloud-utils is probably not a dep anymore.  ssh-import-id was there for a while, which allows you to populate authorized_keys easily from launchpad. i'd have to see if there is some other reason it is a dep.
<TREllis> zul: howdy :)
<zul> TREllis: hey
<TREllis> zul: so, I'm back on a sane timezone now
<zul> TREllis: oh good im not on a sane timezone :)
<TREllis> zul: how was london?
<zul> TREllis: umm...interesting...they canceled my game those mofos
<TREllis> zul: lol
<zul> TREllis: wasnt too happy about that
<TREllis> zul: ah, so it was you who was rioting at the end of my street
<zul> TREllis: yeah sorry about that
<TREllis> zul: ;-)
<TREllis> zul: just lookin' around but do you know of any major changes to the scheduler in nova? specifically looking for something related to the algorithms for queuing instances, when capacity is tight
<zul> TREllis: there has been some work done on it i dont know of anything specific
<TREllis> looking at the ec2 api, just seems there are a couple of returns that can be used for no capcity available, I'm wondering if there will be something related to queuing instances so that when instances are terminated others requested will start
<TREllis> only thing I can find is https://blueprints.launchpad.net/nova/+spec/distributed-scheduler which is a bit different
<flaccid> thanks smoser !
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-17
<smoser> zul, ttx, someone https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/glance/ubuntu-chown-trailing-slash/+merge/71793
<flaccid> is that mean to chown the glance dir as well or just whats within it?
<flaccid> because if its on a directory, you'll never need a trailing slash
<flaccid> if its for whats with in a directory, you use /*
<smoser> flaccid, read the description
<smoser> its in case the entry is a symlink
<flaccid> smoser: yeah you don't chown symlinks, but rather use a [ ! -L $file ] and do /* if needed or follow the symlink
<smoser> i dont htink so.
<smoser> you need the target of the symlink
<flaccid> oops actually test is better
<smoser> and /* wont do that
<flaccid> thus why i said to follow the link
<smoser> trailing / follows link
<flaccid> yeah bash says to use [ -L "$file" ]
<smoser> but why?
<flaccid> ask them, ##bash
<smoser> flaccid, i dont want to sound un-grateful, but i have other things to do :-(
<flaccid> falconindy: have they bothered to read the man page?
<flaccid> falconindy: the default behavior for chown is to dereference symlinks
<flaccid> [02:17am] falconindy: so it doesn't matter if there's a trailing slash or not. chown will do the "right thing"
<flaccid> falconindy: it doesn't change anything
<flaccid> falconindy: its neither right, nor wrong. its pointless.
<flaccid> smoser: no need to now, i pasted the 'why' :)
<jsingh> does anyone know why UEC lucid image refuses connection for ssh
<smoser> on ec2?
<jsingh> i am using eucalyptus
<smoser> pastebin of euca-get-console-output would be helpful
<smoser> and also make sure that you have security groups setup correctly
<jsingh> i am not using any security groups
<smoser> thats not possible
<smoser> you are always using one
<jsingh> there is one GROUP admin default group
<jsingh> [root@localhost ~]# euca-describe-groups
<jsingh> GROUP	admin	default	default group
<smoser> you need to add port 22 on that
<smoser> add/opne
<smoser> open
<jsingh> ssh -v -i mykey 10.121.12.155
<jsingh> OpenSSH_4.3p2, OpenSSL 0.9.8e-fips-rhel5 01 Jul 2008
<jsingh> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<jsingh> debug1: Applying options for *
<jsingh> debug1: Connecting to 10.121.12.155 [10.121.12.155] port 22.
<jsingh> debug1: connect to address 10.121.12.155 port 22: Connection refused
<jsingh> ssh: connect to host 10.121.12.155 port 22: Connection refused
<smoser> euca-describe-group default
<smoser> really needs to show that port 22 is open
<smoser> also, pastebining console-output woudl be helpful
<smoser> euca-get-console-output | pastebinit
<jsingh> PERMISSION	admin	default	ALLOWS	tcp	22	22	FROM	CIDR	0.0.0.0/0
<jsingh> euca-get-console-output i-43AB07AB
<jsingh> i-43AB07AB
<jsingh> 2011-08-17T20:17:49.315Z
<jsingh> NOT SUPPORTED
<jsingh> if i had the console batte would be over
<jsingh> euca is not setting a console in the xml
<jsingh> any ideas
<jsingh> Scott is this a bug
<jsingh> this is UEC lucid image
<jsingh> ??
<ubuntucloud013> Hi all
<ubuntucloud013> what is ubuntu cloud? should I pay money in order to use it?
<smoser> jsingh, i dont know how you would get "NOT SUPPORTED" against eucalhyptus for get-console-output
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-18
<smoser> adam_g, around ?
<adam_g> smoser: hey
<jsingh> smoser I am deploying the image from Eucalyptus cloud , using UEC lucid 64 bit image
<jsingh> connection reset by peer while logging into an ubuntu image why ?
<jsingh> smoser is there a eucalyptus specific image i can try
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-19
<Tybstar> hey, i could use a favor. i need the direct URL for the Lucid image that gets installed in Eucalyptus (UEC) when you hit the image store Install option.
<Tybstar> does anyone know how to find that?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-20
<smoser> Tybstar, it is one from https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/ . anything there should work fine.
<Tybstar> smoser: thanks. i found what i needed via reading the json responses. turns out one of the newer lucid images has problems with ssh  running in eucalyptus.
<smoser> Tybstar, i am not aware of such issues.
<smoser> please open a bug
<Tybstar> smoser: are those teh same machine images that are from uec-images.ubuntu.com?
<smoser> and include the console output
<smoser> yes, the image store pulls from uec-images
<smoser> i have to go now, but please open a bug and subscribe me (smoser)
<Tybstar> smoser: alrighty, i will see if i can get some useful information together for you.
<Tybstar> later!
<smoser> and please include console output
